# Cali



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a couple pictures of my female i took today


----------



## teenGSPowner (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! How do you get them to be so clear...and just perfect? lol I absolutely love her collar!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

my camera makes it clear like that, i just later edit the exposure's . Her collar is from bully mart which i love too


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pictures. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautiful girl! We have that same toy but it's in way better shape  lol


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Beautiful girl! We have that same toy but it's in way better shape  lol


Well pit bulls are known to be great toy killers. That toy says tough but she is tougher lol


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I don't think she likes that toy at all. Haha. She really is gorgeous though. I love those colors


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> I don't think she likes that toy at all. Haha. She really is gorgeous though. I love those colors


she loves toys but she likes to demolish them more lol. I don't like to spend a lot of money on toys when i know in a few mins they will be garbage but then again 
i like seeing her have fun.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

CaliandBear said:


>


Seems like your dog's are just abused and never get to have any fun whatsoever. Haha.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

naw, i don't abuse them, its the other way around, they abuse me lol


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Th me and Baxter. Haha.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

She's lovely and full of energy, it must be a very nice weather!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i wouldn't say nice weather, it was cold, but she toughed it out lol kept her busy with her toy and me well i was freezing my butt off for those pictures but worth it


----------

